# new polaris ranger high lifter



## JimVT

I picked this up today
ranger xp 900 high lifter
wife got her hands on it first.




me ,dog and wife








my old one is for sale.


----------



## 300 H and H

NICE!!  

 From the look on her face some thing tells me you might have to ask her to use it! 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

I have it some what broke in . did al oil changes at 23hrs and at 30hrs it was given it's first load. 
rounds needed quartered to load. they were to heavy to lift. green fir and a steep hill on the 1.3 milt treck home.
I made it a smaller load for the first.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I hope the best for you on my deployment I never much cared for Polaris products. our Polaris mechanic in town said the stupidest thing Polaris ever did, was put wheels on anything. now days he has a bigboss 6x6 guessing the quality came up. do enjoy.


----------



## JimVT

I had to do a few things to fit my use of work but it seems ok compared to the rhino and gator.
the air intakes needed twisting because they hung over the bed.


----------



## JimVT

I figure I would post a couple more pictures and bore you guys.
lost my clearance with 1100lbs of green fir




rescued dog's seat








I am working on more clearance.




waiting on special lugnuts but my beadlocks are just rolled next to the stock tires.


----------



## JimVT

I went back to the Yamaha . traded in the Polaris for a Yamaha Viking ranch edition.
only put two miles on it so far . I went looking for a cow and got to drive it. the wife drove it first.
jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice machine. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Please post some pics of the Yamaha when you can.  
The Vikings I looked at were three full seats across the front.  Which made it to wide for a couple of my trails.   I never saw the ranch edition ...it might not have even been on the market when I was looking in 2018.   

What made you switch from Polaris?   That was a nice looking ride.   I rented a Polaris 900 in Utah to ride trails in the desert.  What a fun machine to drive.  Plenty of power.  I bought a Honda Pioneer 1000 5 seater in 2018.  Love it.  I stayed away from Polaris mainly because of a friend that had issues with the belt drive.


----------



## JimVT

I have a long list about Polaris. the clutch wines it  isn't a wet clutch like Yamaha.that is just a noise issue . many models were call back for fire .they,polaris, don't fix the problems and continue to make them. cases crack . mine needed a rearend rebuilt at 200 miles and at 1500 miles when I traded it in the front differential was the same. the winch turns on by itself. they ignore it unless you complain a lot. my wheel bushings were in need of replace. if you get on facebook or a fourm you'll notice the complaints.  Polaris Ranger Owners of Texas on facebook is a good one.
Yamaha notices a problem and the next year it was solved .
Yamaha also cost less.
I don't think they sell the narrower rhino size one anymore. I liked the rhino I had but people who didn't learn how to drive was tipping them over.
my Viking is the utility one and rated at 600lb payload.that is 400lbs less than Polaris. it is 3 seat. I only have this picture right now. with my dog seat. it is just the Viking that has most of the options installed and called ranch. the models with ESP come with power steering.i wanted the largest box on the back.


----------

